# [KDE] Problème d'accents bizarre

## Naoli

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Suite à un problème d'accent, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur sur ce forum pour corriger le fait qu'en console (pas sous X) les accents n'apparaissaients pas, notamment en modifiant un certain fichier .alias.  :Smile: 

Mais j'ai toujours un problème : toutes les applications utilisées par KDE sont restées refractaires, et continuent de m'afficher des caractères pas sympas à la place des accents, et là, après avoir tenté de bidouiller rc.conf comme expliqué dans un autre post en vain, je suis désemparé....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Si une âme bienveillante veut bien m'aider...  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup

----------

## thanhat

Que donne un :

```
ls /usr/share/fonts
```

Et puis il nous faudrait aussi ton 

/etc/env.d/02locales

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/rc.conf

----------

## thanhat

Enfin en gros, as tu suivi ceci :

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Localisation_de_Gentoo_en_fran%C3%A7ais#Configuration_du_noyau

----------

## Naoli

bonjour  :Smile: 

 *thanhat wrote:*   

> Que donne un :
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/share/fonts
> ```
> ...

 

Dans l'ordre :

```
ls /usr/share/fonts

100dpi  cyrillic  encodings      local  TTF    ukr

75dpi   default   fonts.cache-1  misc   Type1  util

```

/etc/env.d/02locales

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps n'existe pas 

et mon rc.conf :

```
# /etc/rc.conf: Global startup script configuration settings

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/rc.conf,v 1.22 2003/10/21 06:09:42 vapier Exp $

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.  This setting is used by the

# /etc/init.d/keymaps script.

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad"

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="default8x16"

# CONSOLETRANSALTION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then set CLOCK

# to "local".  This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/clock script.

CLOCK="UTC"

# Set EDITOR to your preferred editor.

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/vim"

#EDITOR="/usr/bin/emacs"

# Set PROTOCOLS to the protocols that you plan to use.  Gentoo Linux will only

# enable module auto-loading for these protocols, eliminating annoying module

# not found errors.

#

# NOTE: Do NOT uncomment the next lines, but add them to 'PROTOCOLS=...' line!!

#

# Num   Protocol

# 1:    Unix

# 2:    IPv4

# 3:    Amateur Radio AX.25

# 4:    IPX

# 5:    DDP / appletalk

# 6:    Amateur Radio NET/ROM

# 9:    X.25

# 10:   IPv6

# 11:   ROSE / Amateur Radio X.25 PLP

# 19:   Acorn Econet

# Most users want this:

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

#For IPv6 support:

#PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

# What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

# XSESSION is a new variable to control what window manager to start

# default with X if run with xdm, startx or xinit.  The default behavior

# is to look in /etc/X11/Sessions/ and run the script in matching the

# value that XSESSION is set to.  The support scripts is smart enouth to

# look in all bin directories if it cant find a match in /etc/X11/Sessions/,

# so setting it to "enligtenment" can also work.  This is basically used

# as a way for the system admin to configure a default system wide WM,

# allthough it will work if the user export XSESSION in his .bash_profile, etc.

#

# NOTE:  1) this behaviour is overridden when a ~/.xinitrc exists, and startx

#           is called.

#        2) even if a ~/.xsession exist, if XSESSION can be resolved, it will

#           be executed rather than ~/.xsession, else KDM breaks ...

#

# Defaults depending on what you install currently include:

#

# Gnome - will start gnome-session

# kde-<version> - will start startkde (ex: kde-3.0.2)

# Xsession - will start a terminal and a few other nice apps

#XSESSION="Gnome"

```

 oui j'ai bien suivi le Howto, je viens de vérifier, les bonnes options sont cochées...

 :Wink: 

----------

## thanhat

Voilà ce que j'ai :

Pour le /etc/env.d/02locales :

Idem que toi

Pour le /etc/rc.conf :

```
KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

Et dans mon xorg.conf (j'y ai placé ce que j'ai dans /usr/share/fonts)

```

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/intlfonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

EndSection

```

A noter que j'ai recompilé glibc avec le use flag userlocales, en ayant placé ceci dans /etc/locales.build :

```
fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF8/UTF-8
```

Mais bon, c'est plus à titre informatif car cela n'aura aucun impact sur ton kde.

Ton kernel est compilé avec les bons supports ?

----------

## thanhat

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [/code]
> 
>  oui j'ai bien suivi le Howto, je viens de vérifier, les bonnes options sont cochées...
> ...

 

Alors comment se fait il que tu n'es pas de /etc/conf.d/keymaps, si tu as bien suivis le HOW-TO ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Salut  :Smile: 

Alors j'ai modifié le rc.conf, mais lorsque je met latin9w-16 je n'ai pas de changement sous KDE, et en console j'ai carrément plus d'accents, alors que sinon je les ai au moins en console. 

j'ai ajouté un fichier xorg.conf identique au tien (commande après ?).

J'ignore pourquoi je n'ai pas le fichier keymaps, parce que les bonnes options sont bien cochées... :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ton kernel est compilé avec les bons supports ?

 

Aucune idée, je ne sais pas ce que cela signifie  :Smile: 

----------

## thanhat

Dans File System -> Native Language Support :

Tu mets :

 *Quote:*   

> Default NLS Option : iso8859-15

 

Puis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Codepage 437 (United States, Canada)
> 
> <*> Codepage 850 (Europe)
> ...

 

----------

## Naoli

re  :Smile: 

Tout ceci est déjà coché  :Wink: 

----------

## thanhat

Ton système est il compilé avec le support nls ? (USE="nls")

(nls = Native Language System)

Pour voir tu peux faire un :

```
emerge -vep world | grep nls
```

Faut voir si le support unicode pourrait régler ton problème, mais je ne pense pas...

----------

## thanhat

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai ajouté un fichier xorg.conf identique au tien (commande après ?).

 

Oui mais ça ne sert à rien, si tu n'as pas emergé les polices adéquates ! (genre corefonts, freefonts...)

----------

## Naoli

Voici ce que donne la commande :

```
 # emerge -vep world | grep nls

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1-r2  +emacs* +nls 5,592 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.1  +nls 335 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.875d  -debug +nls -static 862 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9  -build -debug +nls (-uclibc) 1,923 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7  -debug +nls -static 1,033 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.7-r1  -build -debug +nls -static 1,385 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14  -livecd +nls (-selinux) 137 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35-r1  -debug -diet +nls -static 3,078 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r6  -build -debug +nls -pcre -static (-uclibc) 667 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r2  -build +nls (-uclibc) 2,029 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12i-r1  +crypt -debug +nls +pam +perl (-selinux) -static 1,933 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader-dmx +doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 72,273 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.6-r1  +nls 437 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.15.92.0.2-r1  -bootstrap -build -debug -multitarget +nls (-uclibc) 10,824 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.5-r1  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened (-ip28) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -static (-uclibc) 23,578 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl* -pic -userlocales 15,372 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.9  -bootstrap -build -debug +nls -static 751 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.5p  -debug +nls 228 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r1  -build -debug +nls -static (-uclibc) 899 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/opensp-1.5-r1  +nls 1,257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-www/lynx-2.8.5  -debug +ipv6 +nls +ssl 2,126 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r1  -debug +nls +pam +samba -slp +ssl 8,501 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1  +nls 561 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.19  -debug +nls 101 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.27  -debug +nls 141 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  +nls 316 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.94  +nls 827 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  -debug +nls 2,880 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/eject-2.0.13  +nls 58 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.3.4  -build -debug -justify +ncurses +nls -nomac +slang* +spell* 939 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/a2ps-4.13c-r2  -cjk +nls +tetex -vanilla 2,339 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/indent-2.2.9-r2  +nls 662 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.14  +nls 663 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r5  -build -debug +nls -pic -static 332 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.9-r2  -build -debug +ipv6 +nls -socks5 +ssl -static 1,309 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.5-r3  -debug +nls +pam (-selinux) -skey 988 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5  +3dnow +alsa -cjk -debug +directfb +esd +ipv6 +mikmod +mmx +nls +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +xml 2,553 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.14  -build -debug +nls -static 1,052 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.5  +nls (-selinux) 373 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libexif-0.5.12-r1  +nls 433 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/apmd-3.2.1_p4  +X +nls 92 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.2.6  +X -debug -idea +ldap +nls (-selinux) -static 2,490 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-6.0  -debug +nls -test 11,684 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.4  +doc +jpeg +nls 1,776 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/gphoto2-2.1.4  +aalib -debug +jpeg +ncurses +nls +readline 342 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc8-r1  +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi -debug +directfb +dvd +esd +gnome +ipv6 +nls +oggvorbis -pic +sdl -speex +theora 7,181 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.0.1  -debug +flac +nls -speex 700 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r3  +nls 867 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre5-r5  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowex +X +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts +avi +bidi -cdparanoia -debug -dga +directfb +divx4linux +doc +dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon +ggi +gif +gtk -i8x0 +ipv6 +jack +joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv +nas -network +nls -nvidia +oggvorbis +opengl +oss +png -real -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga -tga +theora +truetype -v4l -v4l2 -xanim +xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid -xvmc 5,873 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-im/gaim-1.1.3  -cjk -debug -eds +gnutls +nas +nls +perl -silc +spell 5,075 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r9  -build -debug +nls -static (-uclibc) 203 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.33.1  +nls 73 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r4  +acl -build -debug +nls (-selinux) -static (-uclibc) 4,260 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r1  -afs -build -debug +nls (-selinux) -static 759kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0-r1  +X +doc +gif +jpeg +mmx +nls +png +tiff 869 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/madplay-0.15.2b  -debug +esd +nls 577 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.6-r2  +audiofile +mad +nls +xmms 292 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/vim-core-6.3-r4  +acl -debug -livecd +ncurses +nls (-selinux) 6,879 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/emacs-21.4  +X +Xaw3d -debug +gnome +leim +lesstif +motif +nls -nosendmail 23,249 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/vim-6.3-r4  +acl +cscope -debug +gpm -minimal +ncurses +nls +perl +python -ruby (-selinux) -vim-with-x 0 kB

```

(j'ai emergé les fonts  :Wink:  mais est-ce nécessaire pour les caractères en console ?)

----------

## thanhat

Pour la console, il n'y a que 3 paramètres à régler :

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

Cette variable fait référence à /usr/share/keymaps qui contient tous les claviers possibles, elle est utlisée par le script /etc/init.d/keymaps

Soit tu le règles dans ton rc.conf, soit dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"

Ces variables sont utilisées par le script /etc/conf.d/consolefont, et sont à spécifier dans le rc.conf ou dans le /etc/conf.d/keymaps

Tu trouveras les polices que tu veux dans /usr/share/consolefonts, et d'autres systèmes de caractères dans /usr/share/consoletrans.

Pour la console, c'est tout ce qu'il y a.

En vrac, voici différentes pistes :

- vérifie que ton kernel supporte le système 8859-15_to_uni

- Recompile ton système en utilisant USE="unicode" (c'est un minimum pour un terminal d'avoir ce support)

- Penche toi vers l'utf8 -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml

Après je vois plus !

----------

## Naoli

Salut et merci  :Smile: 

Alors, super, en console plus de problème, le tuto sur le utf8 m'a bien aidé. tout s'est arrangé après export des langues... Pour mon système, je pense qu'il supporte vu que c'est la gentoo2-6-9, je viens de l'installer. Concernant la variable USE, j'avais bien mis unicode  :Smile: 

En revanche, il reste un tout petit problème, les autres applications sous X, à part la console, restent réfractaires, par exemple konqueror. j'ai tenté de changer la police, mais apparemment le problème ne vient pas de là. Tu as une idée sur ces applications ?

----------

## Naoli

Bonjour à tous  :Smile: 

j'ai toujours un problème d'accents sous KDE : toutes les applications commençant par K ne me donnent pas d'accents, excepté konsole.

j'ai suivi le howto https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-118061-highlight-accents.html et je pense que j'ai un conflit à cause de l'utf8. Notamment, la commande

```
locale 
```

me renvoie

```

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8

```

Ce qui je pense, n'est pas une bonne chose.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

N.

----------

## Naoli

-

 S'il vous plait ????  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Petite question : comment te loggues tu sous KDE ? est-ce que tu utilises GDM ? si oui, il faut que tu sélectionne "Langue par défaut du système" dans la config de GDM.

----------

## Naoli

Oui j'utilise GDM. Jusque là, j'avais mis 'français' comme langue, mais la je viens d'essayer pour cette session 'système par défaut' et ça ne change rien....  :Sad: 

Ce qui est étrange, c'est qu'en console (sous X ou pas) les accents sont là, le symbole € aussi, etc. Mais pas dans Kmail, Konqueror, etc... :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

Bon, il faut que tu gardes "langue par défaut" dans GDM.

Je connais pas KDE, mais tu as des réglages "de base" ? genre tu n'as pas fait de manip spéciale pour la définition des fontes ?

Au dessus, j'ai vu qe tu étais en utf-8 quand tu tapes locale. Par contre j'ai pas bien compris la config de ton kernel. Est ce que tu pourrais donner le résultat de grep -i nls /usr/src/linux/.config ?

Est-ce que xfs est démarré (/etc/init.d/xfs status en root) ?

sinon, je vois pas trop ...

----------

## Naoli

Oui on m'a conseillé le UTF-8 alors je l'ai mis, mais finalement, ça n'a servi à rien.

Voici ce que me sort la commande :

```

grep -i nls /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

xfs n'est pas lancé je suppose, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.  :Embarassed: 

Faut-il le lancer ?

----------

## marvin rouge

Maintenant que tu y es, reste en utf-8. C'est l'encodage du futur  :Wink: 

Par contre, ce qui n'est pas cohérent c'est l'option CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"  dans la config de ton noyau.

```
CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"
```

serait plus approprié.

xfs, c'est pour X Font Server , donc je me dit que ça devrait t'aider.

Pour le démarrer:

```
/etc/init.d/xfs start
```

Tu faits 

```
rc-update add xfs default
```

et comme ça il sera démarré automatiquement.

Et tu redémarre X (dans une console, CTRL-ALT-F1 par exemple):

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

dis voir si ça s'améliore.

Tu n'as ces problèmes que sous KDE, ou bien avec  d'autre WM aussi ?

----------

## Naoli

j'ai changé dans le noyau (CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"), et j'ai tout fait comme tu dis (sauf que j'ai rebooté carrément) : le seul truc qui a changé, c'est que KDE est hyppppppppppppppppppper long à charger ! :'(

Sinon j'ai le même pb sous gnome par exemple  :Sad:  Je comprends vraiment pas ce qui arrive. Je viens de voir par exemple, en console, pas sous X, lorsque je tappe les accents s'affichent, mais si je tape 'man ...' les accents de la page d'aide sont remplacés par <E9> ou des trucs dans le genre  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Naoli

-

Décidément, rien de mieux, j'ai enlevé xfs par defaut et il me reste ce problème supplémentaire d'ordi qui rame au démarrage, que je n'avais pas avant.

C'est pas simple pour avoir les accents sous gentoo !  :Confused: 

----------

## soliad

pourquoi ne pas essayer kdm vu que tu utilises kde ?

mais à priori le problème vient bien du choix de la locale dans gdm (sur mon portable ça fonctionne très bien un gdm qui loggue sur une session kde)

----------

## Naoli

 *soliad wrote:*   

> pourquoi ne pas essayer kdm vu que tu utilises kde ?
> 
> (sur mon portable ça fonctionne très bien un gdm qui loggue sur une session kde)
> 
> 

 

Parce que je préfère gdm ! et parce que je sais qu'il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité, plusieurs de mes amis utilisent GDM avec KDE, sans rencontrer de problème.

 *Quote:*   

> mais à priori le problème vient bien du choix de la locale dans gdm 

 

C'est-à-dire ? Que faudrait-il changer ? :Question: 

----------

## soliad

on est d'accord ça fonctionne bien avec gdm (je l'utilise aussi sur un de mes postes comme précisé) mais l'idée de kdm était essentiellement à fin de test.

As-tu un message particulier si tu lances une appli kde à partir de la console ? je pense à un "Qt: Locales not supported on X server".

Si c'est le cas je te conseille de lire https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-166984-highlight-utf8+kde.html en espérent que ça puisse t'aider.

Mais j'avoue que ce problème me parait vicieux.

----------

## Naoli

Non je n'ai pas de problème en lançant depuis la Konsole

----------

## marvin rouge

Hum, là je sèche.

Bon, a priori les FontPath dans ton xorg.conf sont OK. Est ce que tu as 

```
Load    "type1"

Load    "freetype"
```

 dans la section modules ?

Est ce que tu as des erreurs (grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log) ou des warnings (grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log) ?

C'est par normal que KDE soit long à charger.

----------

## Naoli

Arg ! cette erreur ne peut tout de même pas être insolvable !  :Confused: 

Alors, oui j'ai bien les deux load dont tu me parles. Voici ce que donnent les deux tests :

```
root@PCMAX naoli # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

root@PCMAX naoli # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 210MHz

```

(Je vois qu'il y a un rapport avecNVIDIA, c'est ma marque de carte graphique comme tu t'en doutes. Est-ce qu'il a des problème de lenteur à cause de ça ? )

----------

## marvin rouge

Pour ton problème d'OpenGL + Nvidia , cherche sur le forum, y'a pleins de sujets là dessus, on va essayer de pas tout mélanger ici  :Smile:  (mais je suis près à parier une bière que ça n'a rien à voir avec les accents)

Poste donc ton /etc/X11/xorg.conf, en supprimant les lignes de commentaire (#). Je n'ai plus vraiment d'idées ...

----------

## Naoli

Ok pour NVIDIA  :Very Happy: 

Voici mon /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "fr"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

      

 Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                        Modes "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

[/b]

----------

## soliad

peut être une piste en inspectant le fichier de log ~/.xsession-errors

----------

## _kal_

Sous kde, lance un terminal et tape :

```

printenv | grep LANG

```

Donne nous le résultat  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Soliad :

Le début de mon xsession-errors est :

```

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: Registering your session with wtmp and utmp

/etc/X11/gdm/PreSession/Default: running: /usr/bin/X11/sessreg -a -w /var/log/$

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...

/etc/X11/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- /usr/kd$

xset:  bad font path element (#87), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

    Directory missing fonts.dir

    Incorrect font server address or syntax

startkde: Starting up...

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

QPixmap: Cannot create a QPixmap when no GUI is being used

kbuildsycoca running...

kdecore (KLibLoader): WARNING: KLibrary: /usr/kde/3.3/lib/kde3/kcm_keyboard.so$

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken $

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken $

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken $

ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:563:(snd_pcm_hw_start) SNDRV_PCM_IOCTL_START failed: Broken $

```

Je ne mets pas tout, mais je vois qu'il y a déjà un problème de font mentionné.

Salut Kal, merci de te joindre à nous  :Smile: 

```

naoli@PCMAX naoli $ printenv | grep LANG

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

GDM_LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LANGUAGE=fr_FR@euro

```

----------

## _kal_

Bon alors c'est gdm qui vient fouttre la merde, je le sais car j'ai eu le problème y'a pas longtemps! Donc puisque tu as 

```

naoli@PCMAX naoli $ printenv | grep LANG 

LANG=fr_FR.utf8 

GDM_LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 

LANGUAGE=fr_FR@euro 

```

Alors cela signifie que GDM vien modifier le keymap et forcer en utf-8. Par conséquent, pour palier à ce problème, delog toi et sous gdm clique sur "Langue". En suite choisit "Systèm default" ou un truc dans le genre. Si ca marche pas, choisi "Francai", log toi/delog toi et cette foi ci choisi "System default". Dis moi si ca marche. Si ca marche pas, on midifiera le fichier de config.  :Wink: 

----------

## _kal_

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-319328-highlight-.html  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

Oui kal, marvin_rouge avait supposé ça aussi, j'ai donc choisi langue par défaut du système, ça n'a rien fait :S

----------

## _kal_

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Oui kal, marvin_rouge avait supposé ça aussi, j'ai donc choisi langue par défaut du système, ça n'a rien fait :S

 

Dans ce cas, configure le .alias de ton theme gdm! Cf le post que je t'ai indiqué  :Wink: 

----------

## Naoli

 :Shocked:  Pourtant

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Perdu ! il ne faut pas modifier le /etcX11/gdm/locale.alias, et il ne faut pas choisir ta langue.
> 
> Il faut choisir Langue -> "Système par défault", et c'est tout. 
> ...

 

Enfin j'ai essayé quand même, ça n'a pas changé. Alors j'ai remis comme avant et j'ai tenté de créer les deux fichiers ~/.gtkrc et ~/.gtkrc.mine identiques, soit :

```
cat .gtkrc

style "user-font"

{

   fontset="-*-bitstream vera sans-medium-r-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

#   fontset="-misc-fixed-medium-*-normal-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-iso10646-1"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"
```

Mais toujours rien  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Naoli

Tiens, depuis ce changement de langue dans gdm, mes pages de 'man' sont passées en anglais  :Sad: 

----------

## _kal_

mdr t'as pas de pot toi didonc !  :Laughing: 

Bon, delog toi de kde, met francais en langue et log toi. Ensuite delog toi a nouveau, ferme X et relance le. met System Defaults en langue et log toi. On sait jamais, sur un malentendu ca peux passer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Naoli

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> mdr t'as pas de pot toi didonc !  

 

à qui le dis-tu !  :Sad:  Je désespère...

 *Quote:*   

> Bon, delog toi de kde, met francais en langue et log toi. Ensuite delog toi a nouveau, ferme X et relance le. met System Defaults en langue et log toi. On sait jamais, sur un malentendu ca peux passer 

 

fait. Sans succès...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Confused:   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad: 

----------

## _kal_

Oula j'vien de m'apercevoir d'une chose :

```
LANG=fr_FR.utf8 

```

fait nous un :

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locales

locale

```

----------

## Naoli

Yop  :Very Happy: 

Alors, une idée ? Voici les deux commandes :

```

root@PCMAX naoli # cat /etc/env.d/02locales

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

root@PCMAX naoli # locale

LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8

```

edit : au fait, j'ai viré gdm pour mettre KDM à la place, ben ça change rien  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _kal_

La j'vois vraiment plus d'ou peux venir le probleme. Peut etre n'as tu pas activer le support fr_FR@euro lors de la compil' de gilbc, mais il l'est par défaut. Enfin au cas ou, fait nous quand meme un :

```
cat /etc/locales.build | grep -i euro

```

Ensuite, donne le nous le resultat de la commande qui suit pour savoir si t'as activé le support unicode (si oui, faudra le desactiver mais par défaut il ne l'est pas) :

```
cat /etc/rc.conf | grep -i unicode

```

Si toutes les vérif sont ok, essai quand meme de faire ceci avant de lancer X :

```
export LANG=fr_FR@euro

export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

```

Si ca marche toujours pas, alors faudra s'adresse à un gouru du forum  :Smile:  Je suis du niveau débutant/intermédiaire encore  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marvin rouge

allez, on continue: que te dit 

```
emerge -pv xorg-x11
```

des fois que ce soit un USE flag pourri  :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ensuite, donne le nous le resultat de la commande qui suit pour savoir si t'as activé le support unicode (si oui, faudra le desactiver mais par défaut il ne l'est pas) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

pourquoi tu veux virer le support unicode ???

----------

## Naoli

Salut Marvin rouge, ça fait plaisir de te revoir  :Very Happy: 

Alors pour répondre à tous les deux :

```
root@PCMAX naoli # cat /etc/locales.build | grep -i euro

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

root@PCMAX naoli # cat /etc/rc.conf | grep -i unicode

root@PCMAX naoli # emerge -pv xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4  -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx +doc +font-server -hardened -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal +mmx +nls +opengl +pam -sdk +sse -static +truetype-fonts +type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint +xv 72,273 kB

Total size of downloads: 72,273 kB

```

----------

## marvin rouge

- le UNICODE dans le rc.conf, c'est pour la console (cf /etc/rc.conf). donc ca devrait pas poser de problèmes.

- à priori les USE flags sont bons pour xorg 

- en fait dans /etc/locales.build ce qu'il te faudrait c'est un truc comme 

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

fr_FR.UTF-8/UTF-8

```

(plus d'autres langues so t'en veut d'autres, hein).

Un autre truc bizarre (qui me fait penser qu'il y a qqchose auquel on pense pas du tout) c'est ton /etc/env.d/02locales. Essaie avec

```
cat /etc/env.d/02locales 

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.utf8"
```

plus trop d'idées, moi ...

----------

## _kal_

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   
> 
> Ensuite, donne le nous le resultat de la commande qui suit pour savoir si t'as activé le support unicode (si oui, faudra le desactiver mais par défaut il ne l'est pas) :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah ché pas l'unicode je pensais que ca forcai a utiliser de l'utf moi  :Question:  Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant ca :

http://www.gentoofr.org/article.php3?id_article=1

Bref, toute maniere il est pas activer donc c'est réglé  :Laughing: 

----------

## Naoli

```
naoli@PCMAX naoli $ cat /etc/env.d/02locales

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.utf8"

```

Hop -> Aucun changement notable ...  :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> Bah ché pas l'unicode je pensais que ca forcai a utiliser de l'utf moi Question Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai cru comprendre en lisant ca :
> 
> http://www.gentoofr.org/article.php3?id_article=1
> 
> Bref, toute maniere il est pas activer donc c'est réglé 

 

Ben justemment, c'est pas un problème ça ? Sachant que j'utilise l'UTF-8 ?

 :Idea: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> Hop -> Aucun changement notable ... 
> 
> 

 

même après un reboot (ah la mauvaise habitude!) ?

plutôt un logout / login.

et pour le /etc/locales.build ?

----------

## Naoli

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

>  *Naoli wrote:*   Hop -> Aucun changement notable ... 
> 
>  
> 
> même après un reboot (ah la mauvaise habitude!) ?
> ...

 

Non je n'ai pas rebooté, je me suis délogué, après avoir fait un  env-update 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> et pour le /etc/locales.build ?

 

Pardon, oui je l'ai bien fait, mais apparemment c'est sans effet. C'est bizarre, j'ai l'impression de changer des tas de choses et que la machine ne les prends pas en compte  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marvin rouge

oui, mais la faut recompiler, si c'est l'erreur. Vérifie que tu as le flag userlocales quand tu fais emerge -pv glibc, et si t'avais pas l'utf8 dans ton /etc/locales.build, tu le rajoutes (cf 2 ou 3 post au dessus) et  tu peux recompiler (ca prend un peu de temps)

----------

## Naoli

```

root@PCMAX naoli # emerge -pv glibc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-kernel/linux-headers (from pkg sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux26-headers-2.6.8.1-r2  -build 34,870 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1  -build -debug -erandom -hardened (-multilib) +nls +nptl* -pic -userlocales 15,372 kB

Total size of downloads: 50,242 kB

```

 je crois que ça veut dire que je n'ai pas le bon flag, si ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *marvin rouge wrote:*   

> oui, mais la faut recompiler, si c'est l'erreur. Vérifie que tu as le flag userlocales quand tu fais emerge -pv glibc, et si t'avais pas l'utf8 dans ton /etc/locales.build, tu le rajoutes (cf 2 ou 3 post au dessus) et  tu peux recompiler (ca prend un peu de temps)

 

Arg  :Surprised:  J'ignorais qu'il fallait recompiler....Mais que faut-il recompiler ? Le noyau ? (make menuconfig dans  /usr/src/linux ) ?

----------

## marvin rouge

1- Si tu n'avais pas l'utf8 dans /etc/locales.build

2- si tu as le use flag + userlocales

alors tu rajoute l'utf8 dans /etc/locales.build, et puis

```
emerge -av glibc
```

 :Smile: 

EDIT: OOOPS, je viens de (re)lire ton dernier post.

Oui, il faut recompiler.

Alors lÃ , t'as un autre problÃ¨me, c'est le bloquant.  :Smile:  pas grave.

Tu configures le /etc/locales.build, puis:

```
emerge unmerge linux-headers

emerge linux26-headers --oneshot

emerge glibc
```

----------

## Naoli

Yop  :Smile: 

Alors j'ai corrigé le ebuild, puis j'ai fait dans l'ordre :

```

emerge unmerge linux-headers

emerge linux26-headers --oneshot

emerge glibc

cd /usr/src/linux

make

reboot

```

Et ben devine quoi, ça marche toujours pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ai-je mal fait quelque chose ?  :Question: 

EDIT : j'ai deux pistes :

si on suit le lien http://www.gentoofr.org/article.php3?id_article=1 on voit que dans /etc/rc.conf il faut mettre

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

Mais moi ça n'apparait nulle part.

De plus, maintenant que j'ai fait les opérations ci-dessus, lorsque j'édite un truc avec nano par exemple, la langue est passé en anglais !!! (en console) Pourtant  

```

PCMAX naoli # cd bidulechouette

bash: cd: bidulechouette: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

```

 prouve bien que la console est en français  :Confused: 

Oh la la ça devient incompréhensible  :Shocked: 

----------

## Naoli

Et c'est quoi ce nouveau truc  :Question: 

```
man vsound

Failed to open the message catalog "man" for locale "fr_FR.UTF-8@UTF-8"

(NLSPATH="/usr/share/locale/%L/%N")

```

----------

## soliad

pour l'erreur dans l'extrait de  .xsession-errors je ne pense pas qu'elle soit grâve vu que j'en ai 3 comme ça.

par contre en inspectant un peu le centre de configuration de kde, je me demandais si tu n'utilisais pas une police qui ne contient pas les accents (bien que en parcourant la liste des polices et en leur faisant afficher des accents, peu sont récalcitrante chez moi).

sinon pour vérifier la locale prise en compte par kde tu peux faire executer une commande dans le menu kde et taper locale (ça permet il me semble de ne pas avoir les params de la console mais bien ceux de kde bien que je pense que se soit le même). La sortie se retrouvant à la fin de .xsession-errors.

----------

## Naoli

J'ai toujours ça :

```
LANG=fr_FR.utf8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.utf8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.utf8

```

Mais toujours des problèmes....

Il est vrai que le changement des polices peut éviter certain remplacement par des carrés, mais par exemple en console (pas sous X) j'ai

```

cd ééé

-bash : cd: ééé: Aucun fichier ou r?pertoire de ce type.
```

etrange: pour la même police, je peux taper les accents, mais le computer, lui, ne les renvoie pas  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

